# 26hp Kohler to 26hp Briggs



## Handy bob (Apr 9, 2020)

Can this engine swap be done dgs6500 54 inch cut bad Kohler 26hp to good 26hp Briggs from dgs6500


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Wiring plugs are different, but that's not a real problem.

Exhaust header/muffler probably won't match up, but if you can just switch the entire exhaust system over you should be fine

Engine mounting pattern's are the same

The problem could be at crankshaft. Both 26HP engines probably have 1 1/8" crankshaft diameters. It's the length of the shaft where you may run into problems getting the drive pulley/electric clutch to work. Since they are both coming off the same model mower, you may not have a problem.

The "dead" engine has to come off anyway, sit them side-by-side on a bench and look for any problems


----------

